# Looking for 1st time tips



## Jls0412430 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking to start making my own venison sticks and was wondering if anyone would be able to give me some advice.  A couple of questions that I am looking for answers on are:

1) what kind of gun  do you use, an electric one or the manual?

2) What casings do you use? Like, natural hogs, etc?

3) What temp to smoke at and for how long?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank You!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 9, 2018)

If your looking to make beef sticks , hog casings will be to big, you need to look into lamb casing or synthetic , if you look under bear carvers step by steps he has some detailed directions there, there is also quite a few other how too threads, punch in beef sticks and choose one that best suits  you.good luck


----------



## Jls0412430 (Oct 9, 2018)

Im looking for Venison.  Just like a normal snack stick size.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 9, 2018)

You'll definitely  want the lamb casing or small synthetic, as for seasoning I would look into venison sticks  threads or beef stick thread and replace beef with venison, I've never made them so that's about I can tell you, there are lot of recipes on this forum you might want to Check out.wish I could be more help. Maybe some of the pros   will chime in.


----------



## Jls0412430 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks! Any helps appreciated


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 9, 2018)

JLS, 22mm lamb casings(expensive) are your best bet,A 3.5/1.5 or 4/1 ratio meat to fat is best. Start at 120 with no smoke and dampers wide open to dry .Afer an hour add smoke and bump temps 10 degrees an hour do NOT exceed 170. 4- 7 hours for times ,many factors come into play here . Good Luck!


----------



## Jls0412430 (Oct 9, 2018)

That's great information!  Are there any collagen recommendations that I could use that would still taste good and still let the smoke penetrate the meat?


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 17, 2018)

Lamb casings will leave you thicker like hot dogs and as said expensive!!

Collagen casings will make smaller snack stick size, but you will need a sausage stuffer and a 1/2" tip. 19mm and 21mm are nice sizes. Get the 5# sausage stuffer and it takes a bit of cranking to fill those small casings. I can stuff 25# of bologna in the time it takes to stuff 5# of snack sticks.

I would smoke up to 170° and suggest you get a temperature probe and get the meat over 145 for 10 to 15 minutes at least. Maybe cook to 152 and quit. 3 hours is probably plenty, but verify with a temperature probe. I smoke at 120 for a while and raise to 165 - 170 and rest 2 hours or until the probe says its good.


----------



## kauai808 (Oct 18, 2018)

I prefer 17mm collagen casings but you need a smaller tip.  I don't like the sticks to feel like i'm eating a sausage but thats just me.


----------

